# Serious sanding and polishing



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Original version (44min)






Speed up version (3min)


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Leica's quality, fit and finish in the film/digital camera industry is top of the line. But they are so expensive and overpriced. Cool video though


----------

